# Throw some breeders my way



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I only know western breeders. So here's a doodle of me throwing a poodle breeder at you instead.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

well there's sharon svoboda (harten) with toys and spoos - or access to toys and spoos - in columbus mo and horizon in duluth with minis. sharon s. is a handler and i believe is handling charismatic millie's dog. horizon is owned by a vet tech and atlflier has one of her dogs, which the breeder showed to his championship. 

you could pm the forum members involved and ask about their breeders.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Timi's breeder has a light and a medium apricot boys ready to go that are on the bigger side. And she has a white 3/4 brother to Timi that is a few weeks old (same mother, father is a son of Timi's sire. And a just bred silver, so those puppies would not be ready for almost 5 months.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

lol Fluffyspoos, you crack me up

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! Its hard finding a quality toy breeder...they are mostly byb and I was getting annoyed weeding out all the bad breeder from the one good I found after hours of searching lol


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Liz Newby of Celeto Poodles is near Chicago. She breeds white and cream miniatures and is a very conscientious breeder. Puppies are raised in her home and not in a kennel and are given lots of love and attention, she follows up to date, minimal vaccine protocols and feeds raw and high quality kibble.


----------

